# White cotton ball thingy???



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a thing on my rocks that looks like a white cotton ball. I was wondering if anyone knew what this was. My initial thought was that it may be a sea sponge of some type but im not sure so im asking others if they have any clue. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im curious to see this pic, i think i have the same thing.


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

camera cant zoom in far enough to get a good pic everything is fuzzy if i try to zoom in and you cant make anything out...not even the hermit crabs...i guess its about time to invest in a new camera but it looks just like cotton if you picked it off of the plant and put it on the live rock...sorry i cant get a pic ive been looking online to see if i can find anything close to what it looks like


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

pineapple sponge?

some kind of calcerous sponge?


----------

